# Casper Whiskey Shot Glass



## februarystarskc (May 26, 2013)

Good Evening Everyone,

 I just returned home from a trip to Virginia and found this Casper Whiskey Shot glass at a local antique mall.  I see the cobalt bottles on ebay from time to time but haven't seen a shot glass.  Are these rare?  Anybody know the approximate date of the shot glass?  Thank you for looking

 -Kevin


----------



## februarystarskc (May 26, 2013)

2


----------



## februarystarskc (May 26, 2013)

3


----------



## Dansalata (May 26, 2013)

nice...


----------



## sandchip (May 27, 2013)

Can't tell you much other than I like it!


----------



## botlguy (May 27, 2013)

That looks like the thin rimmed type which indicates it is older than the thicker rimmed type. I can't tell you the value but if you do some research and don't find what you are looking for I may be able to dig up the contact information of someone who is an expert on shot glasses.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 27, 2013)

Go to www.pre~pro.com and you will find all you need to know about shot glasses. they list five caspers whiskey glasses among many others


----------



## februarystarskc (May 27, 2013)

thank you all very much, now I need to find the Winston-Salem glass!  Thank you again!


----------



## FitSandTic (May 27, 2013)

Nice shot glass, I live about five miles from Casper hill in Roanoke VA. Value wise I would say about $125 to $150. I auctioned off 115 VA acid etched shot and water glasses about ten years ago and that collection had five Casper shot glasses in it along with the Casper thimble shot glass.


----------



## februarystarskc (May 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  atticfinds
> 
> Nice shot glass, I live about five miles from Casper hill in Roanoke VA. Value wise I would say about $125 to $150. I auctioned off 115 VA acid etched shot and water glasses about ten years ago and that collection had five Casper shot glasses in it along with the Casper thimble shot glass.


 
 Wow 115 is a lot of glasses, and all from VA!  I'm from the Shenandoah valley area.  I'd love to have one of those Casper stoneware jugs.


----------



## FitSandTic (May 27, 2013)

The best glass out of the whole collection was a Craig Healing Springs water glass. I may be able to help you find one, give me a day or so I work nights and I am on shift. I will send you a pm if I am able to locate one. Do you want one in mint condition?


----------



## februarystarskc (May 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  atticfinds
> 
> The best glass out of the whole collection was a Craig Healing Springs water glass. I may be able to help you find one, give me a day or so I work nights and I am on shift. I will send you a pm if I am able to locate one. Do you want one in mint condition?


 
 Wow, thank you! I'd prefer one in mint shape.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## februarystarskc (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you Travis for the gallon jug and the guy at the Raleigh bottle show for the mini jug.  I've never had anyone help me find something, thank you again Travis. My Casper collection is steadily growing.


----------



## februarystarskc (Jun 9, 2013)

better picture


----------



## februarystarskc (Jun 9, 2013)

few pictures of the mini jug


----------



## februarystarskc (Jun 9, 2013)

2


----------

